# Caltrate and microscopic colitis



## Temple (Apr 14, 2002)

Linda (or anyone) I have been trying the Caltrate treatment and it seemd to be helping until a recent bout with stomach flu, but I am continuing. However, I am wondering if anyone elso has experience with microscopic colitis (diagnosed only by doing biopsy slides during a colonoscopy) being helped by this treatment. I'm not even sure if it is IBS or is it under another umbrella. Supossedly it is not progressive like ulcerative colitis or Chrohns, but is an auto-immune disease. The gasterontologist si not very knowledgeable about alternative forms of treatment.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

I think calcium has a healing effect on the colon and it helps to prevent reoccurance of colon polyps and this is most important to help prevent colon cancer. As far and the flu and stomach viruses you most likely will still get some diarrhea at those times and hopefully it will not be as bad as before the calcium. As you are on the calcium your intestines seem to heal and you will have less and less attacks and if you should have one it will not be as bad as before.Linda


----------



## canada dry (Feb 18, 2002)

Temple:	It is my understanding that ï¿½microscopic colitisï¿½ and IBS are not the same as there is no inflammation associated with IBS. There have been other members on this BB who have been diagnosed with this form of colitis. I believe it is essential to have biopsies taken when any scoping is done of the colon to rule it out. Attached is a link to some information on ï¿½microscopic colitisï¿½. I hope you find it helpful. http://ibscrohns.about.com/cs/faqsmccclc/ All the best and I good luck with any treatment you should decide to undertake.


----------



## canada dry (Feb 18, 2002)

TempleS Make sure you scoll down past the advertisment and sponsored links as there are more links below. Also I apologize for referring you to a web site with so many pop-up ads.


----------



## Temple (Apr 14, 2002)

Frostbite:Thanks for the info and web site - very helpful.


----------

